# No, Tell Me It's Not Possible



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> Could Google Phone Drive Apple into Arms of Microsoft?


http://www.daniweb.com/news/story253389.html#

The escalating War
http://www.businessweek.com/print/magazine/content/10_04/b4164028483414.htm


----------



## linuxphile (Mar 6, 2003)

Ok, I agree with the author at Daniweb. If Apple makes Bing the default search engine there will be backlash. I think at most we'll see them adding Bing as an option. 

Apple is anything but stupid when it comes to marketing. This would be a nightmare for their existing user base. And you could bet that if the change to Bing was made default the next OS release via iTunes would have it and the iPhone user base, to include me, would be up in arms screaming at Apple.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Mumbodog,

Apple has been a collaborator with M$ for years now - whom do you think supplies it with some of its applications?

-- Tom


----------



## linuxphile (Mar 6, 2003)

Haha, well looks like they were right: http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/56193

Bah! That's ridiculous. ATT needs to release an Android based phone now!


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Why Apple May Dump Google

http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/10_05/b4165000347696.htm


----------

